# Practice Papers for IELTS



## joescan (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone help?

I'm doing my test on 6th Dec and wondered if anyone had any information on practice papers and where to find them online, as I really want to prepare.

I need to gain 7 or above in all modules.

If anyone else has any advice that they can offer, that could help please let me know?

Rebecca


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Rebecca, 

You can order materials from the IELTS website - so it says 
IELTS: International English Language Testing System

If you use a search engine there are other sites offering free test materials but I'm not sure if they are okay or not. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they did not provide u with the study material? u can call where u booked the test and ask for guidance on where to find it. here in india they give the study material. else search for ielts here, i hv written a lot about it. i am sure that would help.


----------



## dance123 (Aug 18, 2008)

IELTs is the best website and the question they have are really those which examiner asks you while your speaking test. Also, the study material in this website is almost the same as you get in papers. Like.....I don't know but what happened with me was I prepared myself from this website and mostly all the question were similar in paper. What more is, even the topics were same. 

Hope this explains further!

Cheers!


----------



## karlom (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ielts*



anj1976 said:


> they did not provide u with the study material? u can call where u booked the test and ask for guidance on where to find it. here in india they give the study material. else search for ielts here, i hv written a lot about it. i am sure that would help.


Hi,

I have seen a number of your posts so you probably are the person to ask.

My wife and I are Irish and we will be sitting the ielts next month. We have never considered doign practice papers for this as we, probably stupidly, assumed that the exam was to test the basic English of non native English speakers....I am starting to question that logic.

My wife is a school teacher of English & Spanish and I am an accountant and we have always assumed that it was just a matter of procedure.....are we being very naive? thanks for your help


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Karlom,

Tell you what, I come from India, where English is not the first language but yes it is essential. I am from an english medium/convent school. I studied english from kindegarten till my graduation days and all my subjects except for hindi(my mother tongue) were in english. From the way I write (as u can see) I am not bad but me and my OH too were worried. You see, when something becomes extremely important for you, you just make sure that you dont fail.
relax, take teh classes/coaching. and remember, this isnt the day to day talking that you have to do, rather, its a very organised test and its best if you prepare yourself. The tests are very basic but you have to be used to the writing, listening and answering while u r listening... on and forth.
i dont remember when was the last time that I wrote an essay..probably when I was in standard 12th.

anyway, take the coaching, practice reading and most importantly listening module. and yeah, try and practice writing without making spell errors, in this current computer age, we depend on the com for spell check too 

wish u luck


----------

